# The Voice



## FM001

Starts tonight and hope it's up to all the hype that's been on the radio and tv in the last few weeks.  BGT is back tonight and starts at 8pm before The Voice finishes which is stupid in my opinion.


----------



## Northerner

I'll probably record BGT and watch it when The Voice finishes - that way I'll be able to fast forward through all the guff and adverts they cram into the first half an hour!

Hope the Voice is good - I'm intrigued to know who the 'well-known' auditionees are amongst the unknowns


----------



## Steff

Bgt for me I'm afraid


----------



## runner

Hi all.  I've been looking forward to The voice - so will watch that - putting my foot down as I tolerate football  3 or 4 times a week!  did notice it is repeated on Sunday on BBC3 at 7.40pm tho'.  Decided I will record BGT - don't usually watch it - only because OH loathes this sort of prog, and if I do watch it, he comments all the way thru'!  So, good idea Northe - will record and cut out all the rubbish - did the same with Got to Dance - such amazing talent, but lots of rubbish and repetition in between.

Then of course it's Casualty - we both like that


----------



## Carina1962

Will probably watch this tonight to see what all the hype is about and it just starts at the right time - the time i usually sit down with my tea and a glass of wine


----------



## mum2westiesGill

We're going to record The Voice & BGT and watch them both tomorrow along with DOI final & Benidorm from Friday.

Off out tonight to watch these
http://www.bandphoenix.com/


----------



## Ellie Jones

I loath these sorts of programs, so have no interest in watching them

But did see a bit about The Voice last night on the One show, and it sounded an interesting concept...  Where the actual singing Voice is judged not the overall package presented.

Which I find about music today, it's more about the image that the song or singing ability.


----------



## gail1

the voice is an interesting concept be good to see how much their views chance when they know wot they look like


----------



## Steff

Dam im loving the show hehe such a shame no one pushed the button for that lad from five


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Dam im loving the show hehe such a shame no one pushed the button for that lad from five



At least we don't have to go through all the rubbish non-singers you get on XFactor!  Not quite sure Sir Tom fits in that well amongst the three much younger mentors. Wonder if Johnny from XF will be on?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> At least we don't have to go through all the rubbish non-singers you get on XFactor!  Not quite sure Sir Tom fits in that well amongst the three much younger mentors. Wonder if Johnny from XF will be on?



Well I guess Tom is there cause not all people watching this are gunna be under 25, so they need the older head x 

I like the fact they only go by your voice and dont have a clue what they look like x
I see backstage the family still cry there eyes out though 

woo and that lad got Tom to turn around


----------



## Steff

Brave lady


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Brave lady



She is, although I did think she sounded a bit cabaret at times. Jessie J will do well with her I think


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> She is, although I did think she sounded a bit cabaret at times. Jessie J will do well with her I think



so how does it work once your put in a team? do the singers go off somewhere


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> so how does it work once your put in a team? do the singers go off somewhere



The BBC page says



> The second stage sees the coaches pit two of their own acts against each other to sing a competitive duet in front of a studio audience and the final round is the live show, where each contestant fights to remain part of the process.



http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-17189593


----------



## Northerner

The girl with short red hair has to win!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> The girl with short red hair has to win!



recording last 20 mins


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> The girl with short red hair has to win!



think you're right!  Was it her voice, or the short red hair, for you  LOL!   although have to be supporting the girl from Great Yarmouth as it's my home borough.  thought the lad in the hat and the blond lad were excellent too.


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> think you're right!  Was it her voice, or the short red hair, for you  LOL!   although have to be supporting the girl from Great Yarmouth as it's my home borough.  thought the lad in the hat and the blond lad were excellent too.



She got me at the hair...voice was a bonus 

Didn't like the 'Rocket Man' guy, thought he was weak in comparison to some of the others.


----------



## FM001

Really liked this show and will definitely be watching next week, I thought the girl that sang The Climb was good and surprised no one hit the button.


----------



## Steff

toby said:


> Really liked this show and will definitely be watching next week, I thought the girl that sang The Climb was good and surprised no one hit the button.



Yeah just re watched the last 20 mins, I think she was better then her BF and they hit the button with him


----------



## FM001

Steff said:


> Yeah just re watched the last 20 mins, I think she was better then her BF and they hit the button with him



I didn't rate her BF at all, she was far better as you say.


----------



## runner

Oh no, I thought he was good (1 of my 3 faves), - but so was she - just a bit nervous, which as they're presumably going to train them, they should take into account?  I'm sure as professionals, they could 'hear' the voice underneath the nervousness?


----------



## Steff

Well the voice peeked at 9.8 million viewers while bgt peeked at 11.5 but the voice came out on top over that 20 minute over lap time getting 8.96 mill and bgt got 6.56


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Well the voice peeked at 9.8 million viewers while bgt peeked at 11.5 but the voice came out on top over that 20 minute over lap time getting 8.96 mill and bgt got 6.56



I reckon a lot of people have cottoned on to the fact that BGT always saves the 'best' act to the last 10 minutes. Certainly, there was nothing overly special in the first 20 minutes that I would have felt I missed out on had I not recorded it. It's on again (now!) anyway!


----------



## runner

Just watched most of BGT.  I know we're not supposed to like simon, but his comments about the 2 17 year old singers when they came on ('Just when I thought it couldn't get any worse") exemplified why The voice is a good idea, although would't surprise me to find that it's all scripted, and that was part of the build-up!

Liked the poetry and dance combo and the german angel (perhaps the audience were booing because it's Britain's got talent and he's German, seemingly living in Germany?


----------



## FM001

I watched The Voice and recorded BGT so that I didn't have to watch the adverts, David Walliams was funny on The Jonathon Ross show working Cowell about his sexuality


----------



## HelenP

just caught up with The Voice on the iPlayer.  I've been really looking forward ti it, as I love the concept of the blind auditions and no rubbish acts.  I was a little disappointed in the show as a whole, particularly the way they dragged it all out.  Also, I found the whole 'pick me, pick me' part with the coaches a tad cringeworthy.

I'll definitely keep watching though, as I do love this kind of show (surprise surprise, lol).  My top 3 this week were, in order, Max whose nasally/average at best girlfriend didn't make it, the red haired girl, and the guy in the red tartan shirt with the guitar who's afraid of failure.

However, not sure we've seen the winner yet............

xx


----------



## Steff

Yeah Helen I was not so keen on the big please please pick me concept to be fair I would say its puts danny at a disadvantage not alot of people know the script or the sucsesses he has had, unlike jessie and will.i.am and sometimes thats what the person picking chooses that particular mentor.


----------



## FM001

Steff said:


> Yeah Helen I was not so keen on the big please please pick me concept to be fair I would say its puts danny at a disadvantage not alot of people know the script or the sucsesses he has had, unlike jessie and will.i.am and sometimes thats what the person picking chooses that particular mentor.





I had never heard of Danny, both he and William were getting desperate for a act by the end of the program.


----------



## imtrying

I think the concept of this is great...lovely for people to be judged purely on their voice, which is ultimately what it should be about. 

I actually found the banter between the judges quite entertaining, although I do feel for WillIam as he only has 1 team member so far, and Tom's are only his by default (I think). I have a feeling most will pick Jessie J (and who wouldn't!!). Hope the judges chosen does even out over the weeks - I'd hate for it to become a complex for some of them!

Can't wait for next week's show!


----------



## HelenP

toby said:


> I had never heard of Danny,.



Aww, I love The Script, have both their albums, and I think Danny has a beautiful voice.  

Always been a fan of Will I Am/Black Eyed Peas music, but never realised before The Voice that he was so likeable, always had him in the mean'n'moody category!  Love his smile.

xx


----------



## Northerner

Very good so far tonight, and quite diverse. Glad Tom went for the gran


----------



## Steff

Knew Tom would get the gran str8 away , that lad who did the script song was great to


----------



## Steff

What a strange version of like a virgin but it was great, was sorry to see no one turned around for the west end girl


----------



## Steff

they so did not want tom , well at least she didnt lol


----------



## Northerner

Some good picks, some bad and some missed opportunities I think. Hope they get to bring a wildcard back each


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Some good picks, some bad and some missed opportunities I think. Hope they get to bring a wildcard back each



yeah that young 17 yr old who did nessum dorma was a missed opportunity for sure


----------



## runner

Missed it tonight - watched BGT, but will catch up tomorrow - sounds good


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Missed it tonight - watched BGT, but will catch up tomorrow - sounds good



It was a good episode


----------



## Steff

hope the last 20 mins was full of talent off to watch it now


----------



## caffeine_demon

enjoyed tonight - the guy who did like a virgin was very good, and the 3rd guy was great!


----------



## trophywench

Somebody really MUST pick up that Nessun Dorna girlie, despite her not being chosen.  Would have thought those 4 would have sufficient clout in the industry to make sure she does get a chance.  Imagine what she could be like with proper voice training?  A talent true and proppa.

Wondering whether Jumping Jehosephat Jones and his Mrs can sing any other way.  Very pleasant yes - but so is a lot of music played in lifts ....  LOL

The girlie in the basque again had a strong voice which is great for karaoke but didn't appear to have much 'range' did she? - one who obviously relied on looking stunning instead of particularly sounding it.

Was disappointed in West End girl - would have thought she would have had far better breath control really with her background.

I loved the chap in the hoodie!  and the chap who tried to kiss Jessie LOL  And the grandma.  Very hard choices tonight I thought.


----------



## Steff

Summing it up the last lad and the first lad the guy who has starred in Eastenders etc were fab.


----------



## FM001

trophywench said:


> Somebody really MUST pick up that Nessun Dorna girlie, despite her not being chosen.  Would have thought those 4 would have sufficient clout in the industry to make sure she does get a chance.  Imagine what she could be like with proper voice training?  A talent true and proppa.




She picked the wrong song singing Nessun Dorma and had she chosen another more suited to her voice then she would seen the judges turn around.

The young lad with the guitar singing the love song to his girl was very good.


----------



## Steff

toby said:


> The young lad with the guitar singing the love song to his girl was very good.



was that not on britains got talent at the end?


----------



## FM001

Steff said:


> was that not on britains got talent at the end?






It was Steff, getting mixed up with all these talent shows


----------



## Steff

toby said:


> It was Steff, getting mixed up with all these talent shows



LOL know what you mean


----------



## runner

Steff said:


> Summing it up the last lad and the first lad the guy who has starred in Eastenders etc were fab.



Watching the repeat tonight Steff - will let you know what I think!


----------



## Northerner

I wonder if Lisa Scott-Lee out of Steps will be on?


----------



## FM001

Didn't think much of last nights contestants at all, average but none outstanding.


----------



## Northerner

toby said:


> Didn't think much of last nights contestants at all, average but none outstanding.



Agreed. They've all got ability, but nerves got the better of some of them, others I wasn't keen on their style, and others (like the rocker at the end) were just copying the originals. I'm guessing we've got one more week of this then they will have picked everyone. Will be interesting to see if they end up having all filled their quotas then they get some amazing acts on, or even worse, if they still need people and there is just dross remaining!


----------



## Steff

Another show they forgot to tape for me grrr have to catch up somewhere else


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Another show they forgot to tape for me grrr have to catch up somewhere else



They repeat it on BBC3 tonight at 7pm Steff


----------



## runner

toby said:


> Didn't think much of last nights contestants at all, average but none outstanding.



Yep, I think you're right, although I did like the girl none of them turned round for - thought she had potential.  Will watch recording of BGT today, if I get chance among all the football!!


----------



## Sazzaroo

Steff said:


> Another show they forgot to tape for me grrr have to catch up somewhere else



_Showing your age there Steff with the "TAPE" haven't you heard of PVR lol

Glued to The Voice although Danny does get on me nerves. Lovin Will I AM though much funnier than I thought and hey I like Miso soup!_


----------



## imtrying

Sazzaroo said:


> _Glued to The Voice although Danny does get on me nerves. Lovin Will I AM though much funnier than I thought and hey I like Miso soup!_



Totally agreed! Why Danny can't make a decision on his own I don't know. Every time he has to check if someone else is going as well! It's funny coz he's next to Tom who is just in his own zone and he pushes if he wants to, and that's it!

I looove Jessie J, think she's fab. Had never seen anything of her other than singing before but she seems lovely. 

And Will I Am is hilarious! I didn't know he had a comical side, but he's great to watch and I think the judges have such great banter between them, its great. 

I still can't get my head round waiting for someone to come out and be rubbish...I'm moulded by the X-factor!!


----------



## Northerner

I do feel sorry for them when no-one turns round


----------



## Steff

Poor Ben ,that young Irish girl was super x

These two coming on wud drive me mad


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Poor Ben ,that young Irish girl was super x
> 
> These two coming on wud drive me mad



They went to pot as soon as Jessie turned round!


----------



## Northerner

Well they missed out big time on the hippy chick


----------



## Steff

Harriet was truly brilliant


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Harriet was truly brilliant



Way ahead of many of the ones they've already picked


----------



## Steff

Yeah true and I can't always tell which ones Tom is gonna end up with lol,knew Ruth would get Tom to turn


----------



## trophywench

I loved the chap with the dreads tonight, was that Ben?

I hated Will at first, I loved him to bits tonight.

I can't see how this singing together is gonna work ..... clearly the little girly doesn't win, yet she has a super voice.  Just probably not as mature and poweful as her opponent.  Shame to pit em against each other like that, must be fairly traumatic actually.


----------



## Sazzaroo

_I am sooooo pleased Will waited and picked Jaz, his version of Ordinary people blew John legends one away I felt and really moved me to a tear or two!

I agree not sure about the next weeks  but will see how it goes, am lovin the show at present though! _


----------



## runner

trophywench said:


> I loved the chap with the dreads tonight, was that Ben?
> 
> I hated Will at first, I loved him to bits tonight.
> 
> I can't see how this singing together is gonna work ..... clearly the little girly doesn't win, yet she has a super voice.  Just probably not as mature and poweful as her opponent.  Shame to pit em against each other like that, must be fairly traumatic actually.



I liked him too, too many better singers were let go - the girl was brilliant too.


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> I liked him too, too many better singers were let go - the girl was brilliant too.



Yes, I think this is where the format showed big flaws  In the earlier auditions they were a bit freer with picking people and this left them with hardly any options for the later auditions. But if they'd 'saved' their spots then they might similarly have been left with only second-grade singers at the end. It's crying out for a wildcard option for each of the mentors!  I actually rated that hippy chick more than the guy at the end, and she was certainly one of the best of any of the auditions.


----------



## FM001

Getting better this show and prefer it to BGT, can't get away with Danny and find him annoying when he can't make his own mind up to hit the button and has to ask William.

The young girl Emily McGregor was the act of the night for me.


----------



## Steff

Agree toby with all you say,also when the cameras shows the judges singing along to the words and pulling weird faces does my swede in


----------



## FM001

Steff said:


> Agree toby with all you say,also when the cameras shows the judges singing along to the words and pulling weird faces does my swede in



That also


----------



## HelenP

imtrying said:


> I still can't get my head round waiting for someone to come out and be rubbish.



Well, you got your wish tonight, with those two screeching banshees!  OH! how Jessie J must regret turning round for Indie and Pixie!!

Loved Jaz's voice, as soon as he started singing, I thought John Legend, whose voice I love.  (I didn't know that Will.I.Am co wrote Ordinary People).

Ben Lake (the opera-y guy) is well known round my way - he went to my boys' school, and often used to return for 'concert nights'.  Shame nobody turned round for him, but I can understand he may not be quite right for this kind of competition.

xx


----------



## newbs

HelenP said:


> Well, you got your wish tonight, with those two screeching banshees!  OH! how Jessie J must regret turning round for Indie and Pixie!!



Jessie J clearly did regret turning around, I think that is why she persuaded Will.I.Am to turn around too - she said afterwards that they totally lost it after she turned around.  

Jaz was so good.


----------



## imtrying

Jaz was great...absolutely amazing voice and if he covered Ordinary People, I'd bet it would sell more than John Legend did (which I also thought was amazing).

No idea Will.I.Am has written so many songs!! 

I thought those 2 girls sounded quite good...but would annoy the hell out of me!! Good luck to Jessie!!


----------



## Northerner

Not sure I'm looking forward to the 'Battle' shows. It seems from the trailers that it's a war of the 'powerful' voices and I'm getting a bit bored by the premise that the only good singers are ones that belt it out. Most of the singers I have admired over the years don't actually sing like that.


----------



## runner

Here here.  I'm not really a fan of the shouters either.


----------



## Steff

Caught up sufficeintly now lol and can say without doubt I dont like the format now, the only ones i sat up and watched was the first two girls the divas x


----------



## FM001

The lad who was friends with Amy Winehouse was the weakest of the night yet still got chosen, the 17 year old who sang Price Tag in the first show should have been picked as she was very talented and had a fab voice.


----------



## Steff

toby said:


> The lad who was friends with Amy Winehouse was the weakest of the night yet still got chosen, the 17 year old who sang Price Tag in the first show should have been picked as she was very talented and had a fab voice.



Not to sure I would of put Ruth through either 

Second part tonight


----------



## FM001

Steff said:


> Second part tonight





Nearly forgot about that, the show is great in that you don't have to watch dire acts making a fool of themselves as in the X-Factor.


----------



## Steff

toby said:


> Nearly forgot about that, the show is great in that you don't have to watch dire acts making a fool of themselves as in the X-Factor.



Lol....that pause tho waiting for the judge to decide who goes through is blooming annoying mind


----------



## FM001

Steff said:


> Lol....that pause tho waiting for the judge to decide who goes through is blooming annoying mind






Adds to the drama


----------



## Sazzaroo

_wey hey it's on, caught up on Iplayer today was brilliant and wasn't sure about the battle but really enjoyed it _


----------



## Northerner

Sazzaroo said:


> _wey hey it's on, caught up on Iplayer today was brilliant and wasn't sure about the battle but really enjoyed it _



I've been catching up. Kept waiting to hear the words 'Whoooooaaaaa! Bodeee-fooooorrrrrrmmm! Body form for youuuuuuuu!  

Some of the performances were quite enjoyable but I haven't seen anyone whose album I'd buy yet. Danny made a mistake picking the guy with the hat, but good to see the short-haierd and the bald lady go through  Worst performance was the big lad with glasses and the black lady (Tom Jones ones ) their voices really didn't work together so it all sounded awful.


----------



## Steff

Well a few surprises but so pleased Jessie binned pixie and indie,love the fact the young lass of 17 got through but i did love the red haired girl as well x


----------



## HelenP

I enjoyed the battles for the most part, was a bit sorry that some good strong singers were pitted against each other, with one having to go, and others were quite weak singers together, with one staying.

Didn't agree with all the 'winners', some of my favourites went - particularly the guy who was against Jay, he was BRILLIant, WAYYYYYYY better than Amy Winehouse's friend.

Glad that little Vince went through though, he's a firm favourite of mine, hope he goes far - I might even tip him as the eventual winner.............. 

Loving Will.I.Am more and more as the series goes on.

xx


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Well a few surprises but so pleased Jessie binned pixie and indie,love the fact the young lass of 17 got through but i did love the red haired girl as well x



I was surprised at the red-haired girl going  the other girl's hair was far too long to put her through (in my opinion ) 

More Bodyyyyyyyyy Foooooooorrrrrmmmm! than I would have liked though!


----------



## FM001

The act of the night was the two girls singing Edge of Glory, the two lads that sang last were very good and it was difficult to pick who had the best voice.


----------



## runner

Found myself disagreeing with half and agreeing with half.  I actually like the guy pitted against Jazzie.  Think the stronger singers were all on first and like was previously -  some were voted out, while some of the later weaker ones got in.  what was apparent though, was how much they benefited by the coaching, and how nice it was to hear harmonies and duets - some of them should work together....


----------



## Sazzaroo

Northerner said:


> More Bodyyyyyyyyy Foooooooorrrrrmmmm! than I would have liked though!



_LMAO yes I thought there was a lot of that but saying that I thought a lot of the song choices were good and would like to see something different that would challenge the singers more.
I thought the Energy from the battle between Toni and Kirstin was fantastic, I nearly gave them a standing ovation from my lounge!
Jaz is a fav of mine and a shame he had bronchitis but if he can do it with that then hey I look forward to hearing him when better. Jay (similar to Will Young) who battled with him was good and such a shame to loose him from the comp.
Glad Denise from 5* didn't get through but young Ruth did, her father was certainly looking down on her and it brought a tear to my eye hearing the power and strength she sang with bless her.
Not a fan of that Pixie and side kick or the other girl but so pleased they were kicked to the curb!
Roll on next week! _


----------



## Northerner

Er no Tom, Sam's timing was poor I thought - couldn't get the words out quickly enough. Looks like it is going to be focussed on 'power' singing


----------



## runner

Had to tape, er I mean record, it again as I was out tonight.  Og dear - looks like some poor decisions again?


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Had to tape, er I mean record, it again as I was out tonight.  Og dear - looks like some poor decisions again?



I thought some of the acts sounded really poor, but the judges were praising everyone so much it was becoming tedious. Mind you, it was Will.i.am's and Tom's teams tonight and I didn't particularly like their choices first time around. Might be better with Jessie and Danny's teams. I also thought the song that the judges did together at the start (Beautiful Day) sounded a bit rough - Will was weak and  Tom was cliched. Oh dear, I do sound crabby don't I?


----------



## FM001

Really disappointed with the first of the live shows, didn't like one act and even the judges struggled with the opening song


----------



## lucy123

Agree - the opening song was painful - it was as if they had never rehearsed together and the different parts just didn't fit together at all. Song choice for all 4 was terrible.  

Sam was terrible (although I like him) painful to watch. I do like Tyler though - just something different about him.

I also feel Ruth and Jazz will be in final - two power voices!


----------



## Steff

Turned over to watch the cube,it was dreadful all the way through until jazz came on, the judges are being far to nicey nice as well making the show sickly


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Turned over to watch the cube,it was dreadful all the way through until jazz came on, the judges are being far to nicey nice as well making the show sickly



Yes, rapidly going off it, how many more weeks? Apparently another 5 + 6 results shows, so I guess that means they all end up with one act in the final. What got me was they were prasing that couple's 'harmonies' and I thought they were right off key and ruined a song I like. Stuff and nonsense - if they're bad, tell 'em!


----------



## lucy123

Northerner said:


> Yes, rapidly going off it, how many more weeks? Apparently another 5 + 6 results shows, so I guess that means they all end up with one act in the final. What got me was they were prasing that couple's 'harmonies' and I thought they were right off key and ruined a song I like. Stuff and nonsense - if they're bad, tell 'em!



Do you mean Fleetwood Mac Alan? If so - totally agree. Ouch!


----------



## Northerner

lucy123 said:


> Do you mean Fleetwood Mac Alan? If so - totally agree. Ouch!



Yes,thanks - I was wondering if it was just me after hearing all the praise being heaped upon them. I daresay things sound different in the studio though, I've heard that said before, and when they watch it back they are surprised. Either that or they are being disingenuous which makes things a bit of a farce really. Can you tell I'm going off it?


----------



## cakiejewell

I'm a sucker for this kind of telly.... I always cry which my family and friends find hysterical! I agree about the judges song at the beginning, it was really bad, sounded very odd indeed.

Don't really think much of what I saw last night tbh... Ruth was the star of the lot I thought. She didn't even seem to be trying that hard! 

For some reason I cannot stand Francis? I think I just much preferred the girl who sang against her in the battles, Kate Read.

I do like the couple thought.... I like the fact that the woman sings off key, I know that sounds wrong but its weird and I kinda like a bit of weird! They remind me of the civil wars a little bit who I ADORE at the moment...

And as for the judges being all lovie lovie with every act, I think they are trying very hard to differentiate their show from the x factor and BGT. But they should really be honest, the acts will never know how they can improve if they don't tell them the truth.

I'm rambling aren't I... Shut up Kate..! lol!


----------



## FM001

Steff said:


> Turned over to watch the cube,it was dreadful all the way through until jazz came on, the judges are being far to nicey nice as well making the show sickly




Had the contestants sang like they did last night in their auditions then none of the judges would have turned around.

The standing and clapping was sickly and uncalled for as they were all below par.


----------



## Steff

toby said:


> Had the contestants sang like they did last night in their auditions then none of the judges would have turned around.
> 
> The standing and clapping was sickly and uncalled for as they were all below par.



For sure Toby.
I wont be tuning into the result  show neither


----------



## FM001

Steff said:


> For sure Toby.
> I wont be tuning into the result  show neither





I'll still watch it only because it couldn't get any worse than last night's show. The song choices were dreadful and the arrangements were terrible, some of the songs I'd never heard before and some were completely ruined as Northie was saying previously.


----------



## Monica

I've not been following "the Voice", but last night I decided to watch a bit of the recording. Well, the 4 judges singing together was aaaawwwffffuuulll. I turned it off straight away.


----------



## Northerner

Pretty much predicted that Sam and the couple would be Tom's bottom 2 - Sam will go I think. Possibly. Or it might be the couple. Will will save Joelle because one of his younger girls is through.

Once again, thought the introductory songs were awful, possibly because for a lot of them the songs don't really suit them or their voices simply don't sound good together as they would do in a proper group.


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Pretty much predicted that Sam and the couple would be Tom's bottom 2 - Sam will go I think. Possibly. Or it might be the couple. Will will save Joelle because one of his younger girls is through.
> 
> Once again, thought the introductory songs were awful, possibly because for a lot of them the songs don't really suit them or their voices simply don't sound good together as they would do in a proper group.



has anyone gone tonight?


----------



## HelenP

I quickly watched yesterday's show on the iplayer just before today's results show.  Can't TELL you how disappointed I was with most of the acts today - what's happened between their auditions and now??

LOVED Jaz, his voice is so smooooooooooooooooooth and mellow, and yet he can bring in the power when he wants to - it's a great balance, we don't need to be shouted at all the time.

Was greatly surprised by Tyler - I haven't rated him much up until now, but he really pulled it off last night.

Of the two that Tom had to choose between, I wouldn't have cared who went, frankly, I didn't like either of their performances, but Sam's did make me cringe!

Of William's bottom 2, there was NO contest - Joelle was okay, but with lots of potential, but the young girl was terrible, so out of tune it hurt my ears!

I rushed through the show, just listening to the performances, skipping over the judges comments, but I can just imagine how phoney they all sounded!

xx


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> Yes, rapidly going off it, how many more weeks? Apparently another 5 + 6 results shows, so I guess that means they all end up with one act in the final. What got me was they were prasing that couple's 'harmonies' and I thought they were right off key and ruined a song I like. Stuff and nonsense - if they're bad, tell 'em!



Absolutely - just watched recording, missed Ruth Brown, then watched tonight's.  Wrong choice Tom - yes Sam was flat, but the woman inthe duet was too, and it kinda ruined one of my favourite songs too.


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> I thought some of the acts sounded really poor, but the judges were praising everyone so much it was becoming tedious. Mind you, it was Will.i.am's and Tom's teams tonight and I didn't particularly like their choices first time around. Might be better with Jessie and Danny's teams. I also thought the song that the judges did together at the start (Beautiful Day) sounded a bit rough - Will was weak and  Tom was cliched. Oh dear, I do sound crabby don't I?



No, you're right - the contestants did a much better job, especially the joint effort with Jessie and Dan's teams - and judging by that performance, the bloke wioth the curly hair stole the show.


----------



## runner

toby said:


> Really disappointed with the first of the live shows, didn't like one act and even the judges struggled with the opening song


Aw Toby - not one?


----------



## Northerner

Jazz is the stand-out act really, he's about the only one I really remember and don't dislike in any way, nice personality to go with the voice. Biggest shame was the last auditions show where that hippy girl didn't get picked I really liked her! And the girl from earlier on with the short red hair


----------



## runner

Think ruth or Jazz will win the contest.  Loved the Lana Del-Ray number -haven't heard of her before.

considering they were singing live, and not songs some of them would have chosen, I think most of them did well.  Right choice with Joelle, will.  Think Will's coaching was superior too, and it was noticelable that all his 'team' said he encoluraged them to be who they are, (although they weren't allowed to do this always in the show!)  Thought Tyler was good, but wasn't keen on the interchange between falcetto and normal voice.


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> Jazz is the stand-out act really, he's about the only one I really remember and don't dislike in any way, nice personality to go with the voice. Biggest shame was the last auditions show where that hippy girl didn't get picked I really liked her! And the girl from earlier on with the short red hair



Agreed, although probably for different reasons


----------



## runner

Ah well, now for the Antique Road Show and Silent Witness!

Woops - noticed a spelling error, but leaving it as it is appropriate methinks


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Ah well, now for the Antique Road Show and Silent Witness!
> 
> Woops - noticed a spelling error, but leaving it as it is appropriate methinks




Watching Deal or No Deal and recording AR  Then watching Once upon a time at 9pm on C5+1 - what on earth did we do when there were only three channels and no recorders?  

Think I will record the Voice next week so I can FF though the sickly praise or it an act gets too painful to endure


----------



## Steff

So did anyone go tonight then ???????????


----------



## FM001

runner said:


> Aw Toby - not one?





Afraid not

Was tonight's show live as they all had the same clothes on as last night


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> So did anyone go tonight then ???????????



Yes - Sam (the lad with the glasses and big quiff) and one of the girls who I have instantly forgotten


----------



## runner

It was the 17 year old (Sophie?)


----------



## cakiejewell

Sophie was the girl from Will's team that went. She sang Titanium. She was good but not amazing, not hairs standing up on the back of you neck stuff...


----------



## FM001

toby said:


> Was tonight's show live as they all had the same clothes on as last night




In answer to my own question it's pre-recorded from the night before, I wasn't sure how long the phone lines were open for after the live show.


----------



## Northerner

toby said:


> In answer to my own question it's pre-recorded from the night before, I wasn't sure how long the phone lines were open for after the live show.



Yes, plus Reggie slipped up and spoke about one of the girl's performances 'tonight'. They do the same with Strictly.


----------



## FM001

Northerner said:


> Yes, plus Reggie slipped up and spoke about one of the girl's performances 'tonight'. They do the same with Strictly.



He did whilst Holly kept referring to last nights show


----------



## Northerner

toby said:


> He did whilst Holly kept referring to last nights show



He's let the cat out of the bag! It's all a fix!


----------



## trophywench

Why a fix? - the phone lines closed at X o'clock last night and the announcement was made (that they had closed) on the Beeb.

If they record the rest after that point then there is zilcho fix !

Ruth has a phenomenal voice considering how young she is and no singing lessons.  Jaz is just utterly wonderful.  I'm entirely with Jessie - his voice is a joy.  That was a very very hard song to get right - even if you ARE a singing teacher - you just forget that and lose yourself, you aren't waiting for any glitch or hiccough - you know like Sinatra? - you know 100% the song is safe in his hands.

I liked Tyler a lot better last night than previously.  I wasn't keen on Adam, or Sophie and I concur wholeheartedly about Fleetwood Mac, Gandalf or whoever.  Think Suelene (line, leen?) is better suited to folk music really and I suppose that's the point - take em out of their usual comfort zone and see what they do with it.  Think they were more impressed with Frances because of what was said about her looking to change certain bits, to make it 'hers' rather than just singing it exactly as the original.  

Have to say there are some Everley Bros numbers which when you hear Linda Ronstadt's version - you instantly forget they ever had anything to do with it because her version is just so much better on all levels - apart from she didn't write or compose it  LOL !


----------



## Northerner

trophywench said:


> Why a fix? - the phone lines closed at X o'clock last night and the announcement was made (that they had closed) on the Beeb.
> 
> If they record the rest after that point then there is zilcho fix !
> .../QUOTE]
> 
> I was being sensationalist for comic effect


----------



## lucy123

I wonder if on the next program - judges could press the button and turn their backs on them now - if they are no good - now that would be good!!
BBC1 -are you listening?


----------



## Northerner

lucy123 said:


> I wonder if on the next program - judges could press the button and turn their backs on them now - if they are no good - now that would be good!!
> BBC1 -are you listening?



I've noticed quite a few comedians coming out with that suggestion, although they have said they should be able to do it straight away at the auditions!


----------



## lucy123

Northerner said:


> I've noticed quite a few comedians coming out with that suggestion, although they have said they should be able to do it straight away at the auditions!



Maybe I am in the wrong job Alan!
Me and hubby were talking yesterday over whether Tom thought he had made wrong choices and wished he could reverse it - thats where it came from with us!


----------



## Northerner

lucy123 said:


> Maybe I am in the wrong job Alan!
> Me and hubby were talking yesterday over whether Tom thought he had made wrong choices and wished he could reverse it - thats where it came from with us!



I certainly think he realised he had two weak acts to choose between, but I'm glad he went for Sam as he was the worst, but was clearly the most distressed about getting kicked out. Tom will have an easier decision to make next time, I think.


----------



## Davmii

We always ask the question "Would you buy their record" (alright CD - showing my age here) and the answer for most of the acts is a definite no, wouldn't even download them for free. We are liking Jaz, Joelle, Tyler and Ruth not necessarily in that order. Hate the couple for what they did to a much loved song, although some artists can "make it their own" without spoiling a song that pair just made it a mess. That girl Sophie? also ruined a song I quite like, so I was glad to see her go. Overall quite enjoying the show, though the blind auditions were the best and most original part. From now on seems it's not much different than X Factor


----------



## Northerner

Davmii said:


> ...Overall quite enjoying the show, though the blind auditions were the best and most original part. From now on seems it's not much different than X Factor



You're right. What they should have done is have the current judges select the acts with blind auditions, then mentor them BUT...for subsequent rounds have different celebrity judges choosing people 'blind', where a judge choice needs to be made! Might be tricky though if the subsequently selected judges had seen and heard the acts previously.


----------



## Northerner

The Voice is dubbed 'ridiculous' by viewers because the results show is pre-recorded 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ded-results-meaning-BGT-wins-ratings-war.html

Personally, I think it's sensible to do the results show when you have everyone there, rather than bringing them all back, and the audience, just to do exactly the same thing on the next night


----------



## runner

trophywench said:


> Why a fix? - the phone lines closed at X o'clock last night and the announcement was made (that they had closed) on the Beeb.
> 
> If they record the rest after that point then there is zilcho fix !
> 
> Ruth has a phenomenal voice considering how young she is and no singing lessons.  Jaz is just utterly wonderful.  I'm entirely with Jessie - his voice is a joy.  That was a very very hard song to get right - even if you ARE a singing teacher - you just forget that and lose yourself, you aren't waiting for any glitch or hiccough - you know like Sinatra? - you know 100% the song is safe in his hands.
> 
> I liked Tyler a lot better last night than previously.  I wasn't keen on Adam, or Sophie and I concur wholeheartedly about Fleetwood Mac, Gandalf or whoever.  Think Suelene (line, leen?) is better suited to folk music really and I suppose that's the point - take em out of their usual comfort zone and see what they do with it.  Think they were more impressed with Frances because of what was said about her looking to change certain bits, to make it 'hers' rather than just singing it exactly as the original.
> 
> Have to say there are some Everley Bros numbers which when you hear Linda Ronstadt's version - you instantly forget they ever had anything to do with it because her version is just so much better on all levels - apart from she didn't write or compose it  LOL !



Another is Joe Cocker's 'A Little Help From My Friends'


----------



## Northerner

The Voice finalists to perform live in UK arena tour:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/17908906


----------



## Northerner

Oh my! Ruth Ann has just sung the worst of anyone I've ever heard on any talent show ever  EVERY note out of tune, absolutely awful 

judges are being far too kind


----------



## Steff

Love machine on sky one for me,desperate times n all that


----------



## Steff

Oh dear shame to say i switched over to catch that coloured guy(cassuis) who cant decide if his hood is on off his head and he was poor agony,Chris Martin is safe

Afraid i was not in Paradise maybe bognor


----------



## HelenP

Agree, Northey, poor Ruth Ann was bloomin awful.

I was totally shocked at how fab Aleks Josh was, hadn't rated him up until now.

But man oh man, Hayley was absolutely FANTASTIC!!!  Loved the mashup of the two "Cry Me a River"s.  Jessie J's comments afterwards came across as pure sour grapes, as her girl before (Ruth Ann) had been so awful!

xx


----------



## Northerner

HelenP said:


> Agree, Northey, poor Ruth Ann was bloomin awful.
> 
> I was totally shocked at how fab Aleks Josh was, hadn't rated him up until now.
> 
> But man oh man, Hayley was absolutely FANTASTIC!!!  Loved the mashup of the two "Cry Me a River"s.  Jessie J's comments afterwards came across as pure sour grapes, as her girl before (Ruth Ann) had been so awful!
> 
> xx



I agree with everything you say there Helen!  True, Aleks was like Bubl?, but I had forgotten he's only 17 - he has a beautiful voice.

Steff, I wasn't  in paradise either


----------



## Steff

you must like this girl alan hehe, short hair and other reasons ahem song choice


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> you must like this girl alan hehe, short hair and other reasons ahem song choice



Very weak version of the song


----------



## HelenP

I really liked BoBruce's version of that!  

xx


----------



## Northerner

Thought Becky did well 

Ruth Ann and Cassius to go...!


----------



## Steff

Get rid of them all and get the roly poly girls on there lol


----------



## HelenP

I agree re Becky, love her husky voice.

Ruth Ann and the curly haired guy (who murdered one of my favourite songs - Sweet DIsposition) to go, for me.

I really like Cassius's voice, but wasn't keen on him singing that song.  
Overall, I thought there were some odd song choices tonight.

xx


----------



## FM001

Second week running I thought they were all poor and well under par, can't believe these are the same people who sang well in the blind auditions


----------



## Northerner

toby said:


> Second week running I thought they were all poor and well under par, can't believe these are the same people who sang well in the blind auditions



I'm afraid I'm not really liking this show much any more. The singing is generally poor, the judges are far too effusive in their praise for sub-standard singing, and now the blind auditions are over it's just the X Factor really  Plus, I'd love to know how many votes the acts manage to get when the phone lines are only open for 20 minutes as they were last night.


----------



## FM001

Northerner said:


> I'm afraid I'm not really liking this show much any more. The singing is generally poor, the judges are far too effusive in their praise for sub-standard singing, and now the blind auditions are over it's just the X Factor really  Plus, I'd love to know how many votes the acts manage to get when the phone lines are only open for 20 minutes as they were last night.



To be honest it's worse than X, really disappointed how the show has progressed and as you say the judges are OTT in their praise for the acts.  20 minutes isn't sufficient time to vote but can't imagine many people voting anyways except for family & friends, the viewing figures will be even more interesting after last weeks drop in numbers.


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> Very weak version of the song



I agree - they had to use echo on her voice.  she has a sweet voice, but it's not strong.


----------



## runner

The voice - Max


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> I agree - they had to use echo on her voice.  she has a sweet voice, but it's not strong.



Blimey, Kate liked it! 

http://www.katebush.com/news/best-wishes-bo


----------



## runner

That's very nice of her to say so,  Yes, I think bo flipped it and made it her own  (ducks to avoid missiles )


----------



## Steff

Dare I ask it's anyone gonna watch the results show


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Dare I ask it's anyone gonna watch the results show



I'll probably have it on in the background


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I'll probably have it on in the background



Well I'm making sure I'm plunging out the toilet lol while it's on


----------



## ukjohn

Steff said:


> Well I'm making sure I'm plunging out the toilet lol while it's on




Hope you dont get a hot flush


----------



## runner

I'll be watching it - no John, I except she'll be flushed with success!!


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Hope you dont get a hot flush





runner said:


> I'll be watching it - no John, I except she'll be flushed with success!!



 very good


----------



## Northerner

I'd forgotten that Cassius was on Jesse's team as well as Ruth Ann. Ruth Ann has to go instead of Toni, surely.


----------



## Northerner

At last a decent singer on The Voice - Emil? Sande


----------



## Northerner

Boo!I liked Hannah!


----------



## HelenP

Dammit I thought the results show was on later! booooooooooo!!  Oh well, I'll have to watch it on iplayer after BGT.

xx


----------



## Steff

Which one was she


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Which one was she



She sang Cry me a River...


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> She sang Cry me a River...



That's a shame then because through all that shambles last night I thought Hannah was one if not the only good one


----------



## runner

she was, but I liked Max too.


----------



## FM001

In two minds to tune in next week, so disappointed with these live shows and how the acts have performed.


----------



## Northerner

From katebushnews.com:



> More UK chart action for Kate! In today's mid week Chart update Kate's original version of 'Running Up That Hill' is No 31. This follows Bo Bruce's performance of the song on The Voice on Saturday. Please be aware that this is just the midweek chart and only features sales from Sunday and Monday, so the final position will be lower on this Sunday, but it's still fantastic that once again thousands of people are responding to Kate's songs!


----------



## ypauly

Northerner said:


> At last a decent singer on The Voice - Emil? Sande



I havn't seen much of the show but that name isn't a new one she did a really good song with proffessor green (a rapper) called read all about it. Her voice is excellent.


----------



## Northerner

ypauly said:


> I havn't seen much of the show but that name isn't a new one she did a really good song with proffessor green (a rapper) called read all about it. Her voice is excellent.



Unfortunately, she wasn't a contestant, she was the star act in the results show


----------



## Steff

Lol yer she is brill


----------



## ypauly

Northerner said:


> Unfortunately, she wasn't a contestant, she was the star act in the results show



Oh, I must get out more lol. or should that be in?


----------



## Northerner

Well, Leanne can belt them out, but I'm bored of that kind of singing


----------



## HelenP

Having watched American Idol this morning (for me, the best of all the music based reality shows), I'm afraid The Voice nor Britain's Got Talent can live up to the singing abilities of the 4 contestants left on that show.  (prob wouldn't be for you Northey, 3 out of the 4 are 'powerhouses'!).  One performance had me bawling like a baby!

But naturally, I will still watch TV and BGT!!

xx


----------



## Northerner

Hope you enjoy the shows Helen  I suspect Ruth, Jazz, Tyler and Joelle will get through (although they may all be in the same team as far as I know, so maybe not!)


----------



## runner

Thought Tyler and Jaz performed the best tonight, but prefer Jaz's kind of voice.  Ruth has an extraordinary voice, but has been pushed into the scream/ shout brigade - think she would have been better on Will Iam's team - think he would have focussed on her beautiful soul voice - can you imagine her singing Joan Armatrading or Aretha Franklin - heaven!  she has a lot of potential.


----------



## runner

HelenP said:


> Having watched American Idol this morning (for me, the best of all the music based reality shows), I'm afraid The Voice nor Britain's Got Talent can live up to the singing abilities of the 4 contestants left on that show.  (prob wouldn't be for you Northey, 3 out of the 4 are 'powerhouses'!).  One performance had me bawling like a baby!
> 
> But naturally, I will still watch TV and BGT!!
> 
> xx



Haven't seen this Helen - must give it a go!


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Thought Tyler and Jaz performed the best tonight, but prefer Jaz's kind of voice.  Ruth has an extraordinary voice, but has been pushed into the scream/ shout brigade - think she would have been better on Will Iam's team - think he would have focussed on her beautiful soul voice - can you imagine her singing Joan Armatrading or Aretha Franklin - heaven!  she has a lot of potential.



Yes, Ruth did sound a bit shouty at times and her diction is not that great either, but she's probably the most naturally gifted - agree she would have been better on Will's team, Tom just thinks LOUD all the time (except the couple that no-one really knows what to do with!)


----------



## HelenP

runner said:


> Haven't seen this Helen - must give it a go!



Try this for starters.  And just in case you can't watch a whole 'shouty' performance, lol, start in at about 2mins and just watch the last minute.  

This girl is SO talented, and she is ONLY 16 YEARS OLD!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDs-vNrOXe4&feature=related

xx


----------



## FM001

Joelle was best voice on the night and even looked like a star in the making, Ruth's voice was pitiful and couldn't make out a word she was saying, Tyler I just don't get at all, he's not a very good singer and looks out of place on stage.

Tom's performance with his group was really enjoyable, the voice is still there despite him being in his 70's now.


----------



## runner

Helen,  i get to the link, but it doesn't seem to play.

Toby, thought both teams joint performances were good - much better than judges efforts together earlier on!  Tom did some good performances on Later with Jooles too.


----------



## Northerner

Well, no surprises so far - Jazz and Ruth straight through. I reckon Will will save Tyler and Tom will save Leanne 

edit: I was right - she was the shoutiest!


----------



## Steff

who went?   ty


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> who went?   ty



Everyone except Ruth, Leanne, Tyler and Jazz (can't remember their names!)


----------



## runner

Was a bit predictable wasn't it.  A bit drawn out too.


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Was a bit predictable wasn't it.  A bit drawn out too.



I'm wise to it now, so I recorded it on pause live tv and then ff'd through to the decisions!


----------



## Davmii

Fast Forward is the way to go, we rarely watch live TV these days so are able to skip all the ads and just watch the parts we like on shows like Voice and BGT. Tivo is the best invention ever, closely followed by downloading shows from the net.


----------



## Northerner

Davmii said:


> Fast Forward is the way to go, we rarely watch live TV these days so are able to skip all the ads and just watch the parts we like on shows like Voice and BGT. Tivo is the best invention ever, closely followed by downloading shows from the net.



Yes, anything with adverts I record or have on pause live (I have a hard drive dvd recorder), and the same for shows that pad themselves out to an hour with only 15 minutes of actual 'content'!


----------



## FM001

Northerner said:


> Yes, anything with adverts I record or have on pause live (I have a hard drive dvd recorder), and the same for shows that pad themselves out to an hour with only 15 minutes of actual 'content'!





Voice & BGT were on tv for approximately 4 hours, started watching both at 10pm and had finished watching by 11.20pm

Why did Will pick Tyler   Joelle sang brilliantly as where Tyler was singing like his underpants were too tight.


----------



## Northerner

toby said:


> Voice & BGT were on tv for approximately 4 hours, started watching both at 10pm and had finished watching by 11.20pm
> 
> Why did Will pick Tyler   Joelle sang brilliantly as where Tyler was singing like his underpants were too tight.



I'm wondering how much the Amy Winehouse connection helped (Tyler was a good friend of Amy's). I also preferred Joelle's performance


----------



## runner

Team Jesse's group performance - oh dear.....


----------



## Steff

I'm forced into despo measures and I'm watching it well I was jesse was horrendous with her lot


----------



## runner

Beccy.  like Vince tho'


----------



## HelenP

Missed last week's show, but was home to watch this week's, and thoroughly enjoyed it!  

The only acts I didn't rate were curly David - seems to struggle to stay in tune; Toni - yes, I know she's got a fab voice, but I don't like the way she moves her mouth, it's very offputting, as well as the fact that IMO she oversings everything;  and finally, Bo - I've liked her up til now, but tonight's song choice was totally wrong, it's a big song, should be sung big, but Bo's voice suits an entirely different genre off song.

I thought all the other singers were fabulous, and I don't want ANY of those to go home.

Think Vince is still my favourite, but WOWZA, the young girl who sang Seven Nation Army is a right little powerhouse!  (even if I can't take to her personally!)  I even loved Max tonight, and I'm not usually that mad about him.

xx
EDIT:  Should add that I was mostly listening rather than watching, as I was doing something else at the time, and I've just read on DS that Becky (Seven Nation Army) forgot her words and then mouthed the F word - whoops, I hadn't realised that!


----------



## FM001

Got 3 out of 4 right tonight to go into the semi finals, I didn't really care as last night there was some awful performances, still can't believe these are the same people that sang well in the blind auditions - with the exception of Tyler


----------



## runner

Glad Becky and vince got through.  pretty much all as I thought.  tallent not nearly as good as BGT


----------



## Northerner

I've largely lost interest in this, not the show I hoped it would be. I watched a repeat of Doctor Who instead on Saturday


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I've largely lost interest in this, not the show I hoped it would be. I watched a repeat of Doctor Who instead on Saturday



Totally agree I hope they dont re-commission it.Im watching bbc breakfast news and there showing the evictees performances all so painful for my ears


----------



## Sazzaroo

_With all the argee bargee going on with Jessie J at present I don't think the Beeb will have any judges for the next series!

Cannot stand that flamin Danny "oh my god I have to be heard" Donohue and the bickering, can see he doesn't even like constructive criticism.

My top 3 now would be Jaz, Ruth and Tyler and am only watching it to see if one of those wins oh and I do like Will I am._


----------



## Northerner

Finding it all very self-indulgent now - switching over for Dr Who repeat soon


----------



## FM001

Northerner said:


> Finding it all very self-indulgent now - switching over for Dr Who repeat soon




Not as good as we expected for sure.  Why oh why the judges feel that they need to stand up and clap every performance is bewildering, only one act stood out last night and that was Jaz.


----------



## Marier

Cant belive that Vince got  through.. He deffo not got a voice for me 
Leanne  all the way


----------



## Northerner

Did I see that Jazz is out in favour of Tyler?


----------



## Steff

First time I've seen someone go and had opinion,I really liked Ruth boo hoo


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> First time I've seen someone go and had opinion,I really liked Ruth boo hoo



I think Ruth had a naturally amazing voice, but needs a bit more experience to smooth out some of the rough areas. Leanne is OK, but as I've said before I'm not that keen on this idea that you must be a good singer if you can belt something out. I'm really not that impressed with the final 4, given some of the potential talent that was passed by earlier in the series.


----------



## runner

Thought Jaz was going to win the comp to be honest. Thought some of them were bad, but wouldn't rush out and buy a CD!


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Thought Jaz was going to win the comp to be honest. Thought some of them were bad, but wouldn't rush out and buy a CD!



Yes, I think that was a big blow and big surprise to Will.I.Am - same for Tom when Ruth went.


----------



## FM001

Hope the BBC don't bring this back for a second series after the disappointment of the first, tonight's the final and the bookmakers have Bo to win, not fussed as long as its one of the girls and not Vince or Tyler.


----------



## Steff

Stopped caring wayyy wayyy back but Bo to win


----------



## HelenP

My favourites from the very beginning were Vince and Jaz.  I can't believe Jaz didn't get through, he's got a phenomenal voice, and Tyler really isn't all that.

I'm hoping Vince wins, but I have a feeling it will be Bo.

xx


----------



## HelenP

Well, THAT's typical!!  My favourite is first out! 

xx


----------



## Northerner

Bo or Tyler, having just switched over and seen Leanne's screeching


----------



## HelenP

Gobsmacked at the result! 

xx


----------



## Northerner

HelenP said:


> Gobsmacked at the result!
> 
> xx



Astonishing! I suspect the only people left voting were close family and friends and Leanne had one more than the others...

I'm sure I heard Holly threaten another series next year


----------



## Carina1962

I'm pleased with the result, i thought Leanne had the best voice by far and my follow up favourite was Bo.

Northerner, got a question for you, what did you think of Bo's version of Kate Bush Running up that Hill the other week?


----------



## Northerner

carina62 said:


> I'm pleased with the result, i thought Leanne had the best voice by far and my follow up favourite was Bo.
> 
> Northerner, got a question for you, what did you think of Bo's version of Kate Bush Running up that Hill the other week?



Nothing comes close to Kate I'm afraid, thought Bo's version was a little weak in comparison  I always think that though!


----------



## Marier

Im well happy with result  Said it last week Leanne all the way  and she even won me  ?24


----------



## HelenP

I'm not _upset_ that Leanne won, I do think she's got a cracking voice, but I thought in terms of The Voice promising to deliver something different, both Vince and Bo would have fulfilled that promise.  Leanne  didn't have anything we haven't all seen before, whereas the other 2 were far more quirky. 

However, I do think we'll end up seeing more of Vince and Bo for longer than we do of Leanne.

Yes, sorry Northey, I did hear on the radio last week that a 2nd series has been commissioned!

xx


----------



## FM001

Couldn't fault Leanne at all and thought she was the worthy winner out of them all, her duet with Tom was superb and can see them both recording together in the future.


----------



## Northerner

Not my kind of singer I'm afraid, and I do feel that at the end of it all they haven't really found the best voices in the competition. I still reckon it might have been better if the judges had had a wildcard option at the beginning.

Remind me - how was this any different to X-Factor once the blind auditions were over?


----------



## newbs

We were all very disappointed in my house, didn't expect Leanne to win at all.  Yes, she can sing really well, but she is the same as many other singers out there, wouldn't stand out on the radio at all.  I thought Bo had it all, individuality and a one-off kind of voice, Tyler was different too ... anyone but Leanne for me.


----------



## FM001

Northerner said:


> Remind me - how was this any different to X-Factor once the blind auditions were over?





No different at all but Holly is a damn sight better looking than Dermot


----------



## Steff

toby said:


> No different at all but Holly is a damn sight better looking than Dermot



Speak for yourself


----------



## runner

HelenP said:


> My favourites from the very beginning were Vince and Jaz.  I can't believe Jaz didn't get through, he's got a phenomenal voice, and Tyler really isn't all that.
> 
> I'm hoping Vince wins, but I have a feeling it will be Bo.
> 
> xx



I liked vince too.  Missed the final, but not surprised at Leanne winning.  Saw a biography of Joni Mitchell a week or so ago - now thee is a talented song-writer and singer!


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> Not my kind of singer I'm afraid, and I do feel that at the end of it all they haven't really found the best voices in the competition. I still reckon it might have been better if the judges had had a wildcard option at the beginning.
> 
> Remind me - how was this any different to X-Factor once the blind auditions were over?



Yes, can't remember their names, but there were one to two earlier on that were a bit different.  Would be nice to hear people do their own stuff if they write their own material too, altho' may not get as many votes as the more well-known songs.


----------



## Northerner

The Voice UK eleven-date tour axed due to lack of ticket sales

http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/2012/0...d-due-to-lack-of-ticket-sales-86908-23897864/

Doesn't surprise me really!


----------



## runner

Me niether!


----------



## caffeine_demon

Northerner said:


> Remind me - how was this any different to X-Factor once the blind auditions were over?



umm - on the X factor the performances usually improve week by week?
The X factor doesn't eliminate someone from every team each week, meaning the final may actually be the best 4?
....


----------



## Northerner

caffeine_demon said:


> umm - on the X factor the performances usually improve week by week?
> The X factor doesn't eliminate someone from every team each week, meaning the final may actually be the best 4?
> ....



You make some very good points!  Although the evidence doesn't quite bear it out because there have been some right disasters winning XF!


----------



## FM001

Northerner said:


> The Voice UK eleven-date tour axed due to lack of ticket sales
> 
> http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/2012/0...d-due-to-lack-of-ticket-sales-86908-23897864/
> 
> Doesn't surprise me really!





Now there's a surprise - who would pay good money to go and see Vince & Tyler when they can't even sing, not sure I want to see this back on the bbc.


----------



## Northerner

toby said:


> Now there's a surprise - who would pay good money to go and see Vince & Tyler when they can't even sing, not sure I want to see this back on the bbc.



Yes, it will be interesting to see what they do about the upcoming series, given the huge drop off in viewing figures in the last series and now this...


----------



## FM001

Northerner said:


> Yes, it will be interesting to see what they do about the upcoming series, given the huge drop off in viewing figures in the last series and now this...





wasn't it still a ratings winner for the beeb despite the falling viewing figures?


----------



## Northerner

toby said:


> wasn't it still a ratings winner for the beeb despite the falling viewing figures?



Possibly - I think the figures dropped from 9-10m to about 4-5m, so I suppose a lot of people stuck with it. It was great at the start but then just became awful and predictable one the 'blind' auditions gimmick had been played.


----------

